# An Auction Gelding's Tale



## Squeaks (Sep 19, 2016)

His picture is at the end if you don't want to read the "story" I don't mind






We haven't quite decided on a name just yet. I spotted him out of about a dozen other mini's, most were plenty flashy enough... but he was the size I was looking for. It was clear he'd gotten the rotten end of a pair of scissors or clippers by his fo-hawk or maybe an Amish pony. He had the "look" for one. He had his head buried in the hay rack without much consideration for what was going on around him, getting shoved around by the other mini's who scattered when I walked toward him.

He needs "some" groceries and muscle, but I loved his 'lil white stockings and the white speck on his back. I got his head up and checked him out a bit. A little peppering around his eyes and a very novice guess at his teeth told me he was probably well into his teens. I stepped back while a couple other people climbed into the pen to check them out, making a beeline for #240 (my choice). Grabbing his face, opening his mouth and then a girl far too large for him "sat" on his back to see how he'd react. His head came up and his ears flicked back, but he didn't react, probably didn't know what to quite think. She checked out two other mares that were the same height as #240. Listening to her speak up she planned on bidding on #240 and one of the mares.

I hung back and checked him out a couple of more times. His patience and temperament for being shoved around was great. He wasn't dead, but I'm sure a lot of his energy was sapped by the fact he could use a little weight and plenty of muscle. I turned to my hubby and asked if I could put a budget to bid on him. He didn't hesitate. Every time before we picked a mini to bid on they soared passed our budget. However, a very nice riding mare who was quite loud sold for $875, so I had some hope.

The driving mares came through first and the gal that intended to bid on #240 and the mares never looked up, never paid any mind to them coming through. I was discouraged that she was planning to pursue #240 and she'd exceed my budget. There's a great understanding between my husband and I. He trusts me to stay in my budget on this once-a-year trip and in return he supports me if we manage to get one in budget.

They herded the rest of the mini's in, #240 was included. The highest bidder would get first choice. No one nibbled until the price got low enough and the girl started to bid, hubby elbowed me and gave me the OK to start bidding. Went back and forth about three or four times. We were $50 from my cap when she stopped bidding. I made my choice and she got second, she dismissed them and told them she didn't want any of the others. The guys here are pretty persistent... so she eventually decided on a silver dapple mare.

I'll be honest, the moment I realized he was mine my stomach dropped. What had I done? I had no where to quarantine him but our own house (a subdivision with no HOA and very good neighbors who supported my goats) I get anxiety pretty easily and started to stress out. A couple mini's were coughing in the pen and I realized I'd opened a can of worms. Washing my clothes before messing with my other horses, but at least he wasn't showing any symptoms. I'd never bought an auction horse and I realized I had quite a task before me.

We settled with the Auction House and went to go get #240. The seller had already started to load the mini's up and had to unload him (again). His attitude was different, his ears were up, eyes bright and quite a pep in his step, but all the while respectful. At least until we reached some grass, which he got quite feverish about. I don't think he ever left the hay pit in that pen. Trailers rattled by and he never batted an eye. We had a lady willing to haul him home for us (I had my pick-up and hadn't quite planned on a purchase other than the budget). She bought a larger paint mare. Loaded her up and then we got #240 on the trailer. She nailed the ramp about the time we closed it. My stomach flipped again, she was going to kill him kicking like that. He stood against the trailer wall and I felt horrible, but he needed to be out of there tonight (we're over an hour away). We made it three miles down the road before we had to do something. She was kicking the snot out of the trailer, rocking it feverishly. #240 managed to get in the front portion of the trailer (two horse straight loader), he patiently stood with a look of "This girl is NUTS!"

The mare started to stir again and #240 did what any normal horse did, he leaped out of the side door to get away from her. Instantly calm and checking his new surroundings out. A pretty sizeable cut on his right rear cannon bone my heart broke for him. This guy had come from OHIO, apparently went through New Holland, Orange Auction, and now this. The folks who bought the mare gave her a mild sedative to calm her down, but #240 had no interest in getting back in that trailer and we weren't going to put him back in there. A friend of hers pulled alongside us and offered a spot on his trailer, but I'd have to get him tomorrow (today). I wasn't comfortable with the fact I didn't know these people... but I had phone numbers and names and an address for pick-up, so we took the chance for his safety. He loaded up on the other trailer alongside two other horses who were very "welcoming" and quietly stood before they pulled away.

So with that all out there, meet #240... Supposedly he drives, but we'll see once we get some muscle on him and an evaluation



He was incredibly sweet and unphased by all the chaos. I'm leaving here shortly to go pick him up. He's quite proportionate, the picture kind of does him a disservice lol.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Sep 19, 2016)

He's cute and congrats on a new adventure with your pretty boy. Will love pictures as he gains weight and starts his new life.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 19, 2016)

I've always like socks, white or dark. He has a very nice face. And having that white star livens up his face. I wish my Rowdy had a bit of white on his black face.

Good luck with your adventure.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 19, 2016)

Thank you both! I think he has some charm and I look forward to seeing him with weight and muscle back on



I'll be sure to keep the thread updated!

FINALLY got back home with this cheeky little guy. Pouring down rain. Loaded like a champ and went straight to the flake of hay in the hay net. By the time we got home it was gone. My dogs were bit caught off guard by this "intruder" in their backyard, but between not being able to reach him and his general disinterest, they too, lost interest. Seems pretty happy and healthy (normal stools and such).


----------



## Charley (Sep 19, 2016)

So glad that this very handsome little guy found a good home! Congratulations to him and to you!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 19, 2016)

I loved reading your story , He is lovely and I hope you all have heaps of fun with him.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone. He is my first "rescue" and it will be neat to see him progress and develop a healthy coat and healthy mind.

I'm really happy we were able to get him from the guy. I watch New Holland auction page and he took the rest of the miniature's there. Two were acknowledged as saved... but I'm not sure about the others.

Black Magic aka "Magic" is what hubby wants to name him. He responds to it already or perhaps just hearing a voice that isn't screaming. We'll call him from our deck and he'll saunter over and look up. I went out this morning to give him some goodies and take some pictures (below). He's very curious of me and even more so once he realized I had goodies! He wasn't so sure about my camera, but I still got some pictures to share. My Sheltie managed to sneak off the deck with me and he was very polite to her when she got close to him, but still pinned his ears and lightly "swung" his head (really just turned his head in her direction).

Bot flies are terrible this year. *sigh*
















What is THAT?! (I brought my camera up and he was like "Uh...")


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 20, 2016)

He has such a nice face and his eyes are very forward-looking, which I think is good. Enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## Charley (Sep 20, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I love his name….suits him. I always wish my horses could tell me about their lives before we met. He looks curious and happy to start his new adventure with you.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 21, 2016)

I would tend to agree the more front facing eyes are probably a good thing. Given how large they are I imagine seeing isn't an issue !

I sure wish horses could talk... I'd like to hear what he's gone through as well. I hope we can at least make this portion of his life more pleasant.

We sat out with him today and he stayed close. He's "waking" up a bit more around the dogs. Holly, our Sheltie, was getting curious of him and he was a little quicker to pin his ears and lightly shifted his hips her direction. Never offered to kick, but he doesn't care for her being around. Which is fine, we'll revist the canine division after he gets some detox.

I haven't had the chance to snag a fresh stool, but I did kick a pile over that contained worms (pictured below) Any idea as to the kind? I want to get an idea what I need to worm for before going after him with a wormer. I'm not sure if these are internal worms or "maggots" laid by gnats/flies?

Also, any teeth guru's out there?? They're pretty well "loved" teeth from my inexperience guess.. The more I can observe and compare I'd say he's well into his 20's?
















If worms in manure gross you out, scroll no further!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 21, 2016)

Round worms, I think. I suggest the 5 day power pack. Panacur Powerpac Fenbendazole Paste _Wormer_ 5-Dose

From the photos his coat shows obvious signs of parasite infestation. It should still be warm enough there for you to give him a good bath in a few weeks when he's had more time to settle in. Seems like no matter how much one brushes, one can hardly get deep down clean in that heavy coat.

One of the saddest things I saw in the photo was that halter ridge. Totally inexcusable. I have seen that on horses that belong to people who should have known better.

I'm a dunce on teeth. I just call my equine dentist and trust her...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 21, 2016)

It would be unreal if they could talk. The hardest part about buying a horse with unknown history is trying to read their story.

Im sure you have one very happy boy on your hands now he has found you.

I hope you will continue to post pics and update us on his progress


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 22, 2016)

He looks like a neat little guy. Love his face. He has a kind eye. I am excited for you!


----------



## supaspot (Sep 25, 2016)

From the pics I think your mini is around 12 to 13 years old , the Galvynes grove is short and the flat of the tooth is not yet triangular , plenty of life in him yet ! Congratulations , he is a very lucky boy !


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 25, 2016)

Very much appreciate the input and kind words on Magic! My hubby is quite smitten with him



We have the vet scheduled for the end of the month/early next month to bring him up to speed on vaccines. I have an extra small pony harness that was in a box upstairs, so I decided to tinker with him a bit.

I asked as much from him as he was willing to give and we ended on a phenomenal note. I didn't put the bridle on today, but I am in no rush. I wanted to see his "thinking" side. Completely "terrified" (sarcasm hehe) by the harness and a little curious about the cart. However, had him hooked up in no time. I dared a quick sit in the cart for a very, very brief moment, which yielded great results that he chugged right along. My only concern was he started coughing a fairly dry cough while pulling the cart and I. A cough about every 3-4 seconds. The breastplate was sitting where it should, but I wondered if where his neck ties into his chest/shoulder that may be the culprit. No snotty noes, no ragged breathing and no temperature. I contemplated lung worms since he was likely in with donkey's, but the more I read the more unlikely it seems? I'll be sure to take my gear with me when the vet comes and get an opinion from her as well





I'm liking this little guy more and more! Measured out just a tick over 38"... Which makes me giddy as Coal is 39" and if he's okay'ed to pull... That means I might very well have a team










Hubby wanted to help expose him to the cart:


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Sep 25, 2016)

Did he cough the whole time or just at first? I read someplace--can't remember where--that a cough at the beginning of a workout is not a problem. Just clearing the esophagus. Mine do that at first. If he keeps coughing, that might be a concern. Hopefully your vet will give him a thumbs up.

Good to have his teeth checked before the bit. What a good boy!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 26, 2016)

he is precious, hope everything works out well for all of you.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 26, 2016)

I tried to replicate the coughing without the cart and harness by lunging. He wasn't quite sure what I was asking at first and chose to jaunt his hip/rump toward me and fight the lead. After asking him to change directions he loosened up and started to listen, smart boy! No cantering, just trotting. He had random throat "clicks" that I couldn't get to sound off consistently or address what started it. So I'll leave him be in the work department until we get a good worming regime and the vet sees him


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Sep 26, 2016)

Hope its nothing too serious, but I think your doing the right thing in waiting until your vet sees him before you begin any more work with him


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2016)

How is the little guy today? Hopefully his cough is just a transient thing or like Marsha said him just clearing his throat. I had a morgan/pony that would always hack and cough when first starting out with exercise. I had him vetted and it was "just him blowing out the cobwebs" according to the vet. He never got better or worse over time, it was always consistent, but never harmful. Hope the vet finds your new boy to be ok. He's super cute.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 27, 2016)

I hope the vet bears good news too






He's doing well and enjoying himself. We're working on 'catching' at the moment. He'll stand still if you walk up empty handed, but if you come out with a halter, he politely (as polite as this rude habit can be lol) start to walk away and make a very vague effort to avoid you catching him. So what I've been doing is taking a couple carrots out with me. I'll walk toward him with the halter in hand and while most of the time he walks off, he doesn't go very far anymore. He'll stop and look at me with a "Do I haveta?" kind of look on his face 

He IS super cute, I absolutely agree with that hehe. I'll snap some pictures tomorrow to share with you all



My Powerpac should be here within the next couple of days as well.

These are from the other day though!






He asks "Do you have cookies?"


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 27, 2016)

He stikes me as one of those "old soul" types. Very wise eyes. I'm glad he has a good home now.


----------



## Squeaks (Sep 28, 2016)

He's really coming into his character and a riot. Vet had to reschedule for the 17th. Came to find out the mare Magic was trailered briefly with came up sick. Snotty nose and a cough. Keep your fingers crossed Magic still stays clear of any ailments!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2016)

Fingers crossed! Toes, too!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 3, 2016)

Still eating well and his mood is still great. Albeit a little snarky at times. I guess it is safe to say he's had enough time to detox to share his opinion of things 

Maintaining a normal temperature of 99.7 (Day before yesterday) and 99.6 yesterday. So no symptom's still, hoping it stays that way. He does have an old scab under his jaw and a little bit of a uniform (soft/fleshy) pouch that follows between his jaws down. Nothing sensitive, hot or hurting. Contemplated scheduling the vet sooner (if she could manage) but can't do much with a horse who isn't symptomatic. Always told my Mom I'm going to be a wreck when I have kids with all the worrying my animals do to me. I generally don't worry... much... but something as contagious and tedious as strangles, I'd rather err on the side of caution for sure!


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks for the update, I had been wondering how he was doing. Probably the snark is normal considering all the changes he has had. I used to know the incubation time for strangles but I've long since forgot. Is it two weeks?


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 3, 2016)

I can't blame him for being snarky at all. I think I'd be pretty hissy with a p after everything he has been through for sure!

I've read it's typically 7 to 14 days, but in rare cases it can go as long as three weeks or more.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 3, 2016)

I still have my fingers crossed for him. I worry about my animals too. And somebody always seems to need worrying over.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you! We appreciate the crossed fingers (and toes)!

I tried to add the picture via upload, but it was too large. Here is from today staring up at us.






He's such a cheeky little guy! I have never met a horse so eager to take wormer... He literally mouths the wormer...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 4, 2016)

Awww! He doesn't look sick so hope he stays okay. He is looking so much better; you are doing a great job with him.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 5, 2016)

He makes me smile


----------



## chandab (Oct 5, 2016)

Just found your post.

Great story, cute little guy, and can't wait to hear the next installment.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 6, 2016)

Magic continues to settle, eat, drink, and graze happily. His attitude is pleasant and happy (which makes me happy). He likes to "supervise" my manure scooping skills on a daily basis  Hubby loves how personal he is.

I set up a mini (heh) jump the day before yesterday that was maybe 12" and he was more than happy to trot alongside and jump. He seems intrigued by his activities. With an intelligent eye I imagine he likes to be challenged.

I had an unexpected vet visit in our dog department. Holly, our Sheltie, stuck her nose somewhere it didn't belong and ended up with a swollen snout and multiple bumps that start to "bleed" (but not ooze) yesterday. So we've got her on antibiotics now and she's one cranky pup when it comes to putting neosporin on her nose, poor girl.

Going out this morning to give Magic some hay he cleared his nostrils and blew a yellow wad of snot about a tablespoon worth (most hit the ground) from the left nostril only. Still isn't showing a fever or any symptoms, but I suspect a potential upper respiratory issue. I have a call in with the equine vet to see if she can see him earlier than the 17th. Came out of one nostril and the other is dry, so I'm not sure what to think... All I know is I'm fried from worrying about Holly and I've been hoping we don't get a proverbial time bomb with Magic, so my anxiety is a bit rampant.










It looks a bit opaque in the picture, but he was more interested in eating my phone than sitting still for a quick picture.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 6, 2016)

Spoke to thensure vet. Without a fever she isn't worried. Especially since it was only one nostril. She suggested some Benadryl and to notify if a fever arises.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 6, 2016)

That is an oogy looking nose and not one I would want to give a kiss to today! Sounds like you are doing everything right. What the vet said is reassuring. I won't uncross the fingers until the incubation period is well past.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 9, 2016)

Just checking in to see how he's doing.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 12, 2016)

Also checking in...


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 17, 2016)

Sorry for the lack of updates :/

Magic is doing well and has his visit with the vet this afternoon. He has still maintained a lovely appetite and still no abnormalities in temperature. I'll share our findings/updates this evening





He helped me with my costume test fitting this morning for this weekend. My second collar I've made. The first ended up in the trash and an utter failure lol. He likely won't make the debut (more likely will be Coal) but who knows



Pics will follow too!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 17, 2016)

Good news today. Took his vaccines like a champ and the vet did an eval. She pegged him (visually) as younger based on those cute little ears and his high pitch neigh. Checking out his teeth she suggested he was 12-15 years old, so not nearly as aged as I thought. Will need his teeth done, which she didn't have time for (and it wasn't scheduled).

I explained his cough and offered to hook him up to the harness to show her. She explained that a horse with a heavy parasite infestation it wasn't uncommon to make its way to the lungs (round worms per her remark). I have a horrible habit of not asking for more information so I just said "Ok" and she said it would eventually dissipate. I explained he'd already been on the Powerpac and she was pleased with that. She felt comfortable in saying he could go out with the other guys and just monitor them. Trailering seemed to flare up his cough, but it's a very dry cough, almost sounds like a human cough. I'm still at a bit of a loss with his cough, but I think I'll go about soaking his hay and see how he fairs as well as some Ivermectin.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks for the update!

When I've had a new horse with a parasite load, seems like I remember worming, then waiting a couple of weeks and doing it again. Maybe that gets more of the encysted strongyles??

The cough is worrisome. Maybe the issue with his teeth is causing fiber to lodge in the back of his throat and he has to cough to move it around? Hopefully it will clear up as he gets healthier. I was given a 20 year old mare a few years ago whose back teeth were so bad they were poking into her sinus. The equine dentist was shocked. I wondered if she'd ever had her teeth looked at in her life.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 17, 2016)

Im the same , I always think of million questions I "wanted" to ask after they leave






Glad to hear the vet is happy with him , fingers crossed his cough clears up soon.

Try the hay soaking , it does wonders for one of my little mares


----------



## sundancer (Oct 18, 2016)

Love the story and the updates!!! Thanks for sharing! He is so adorable and so lucky to have fate send him your way! He has the most beautiful eyes! Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!!!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you for the update!


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 19, 2016)

Definitely give the hay soak a try!

I turned him out in the rear pasture of my folks place. I wonder how long it has been since he's been able to explore an area so vast. He literally took off running... Just to run. No destination, just to run. He got into a little bit of a coughing fit over it, but it didn't stop him. Whenever I go over to feed he comes running. It's satisfying to see him so visibly happy.

The vet sent me the invoice with her notes. She pegged him a 5/9 on the body scale. I didn't think he was that bad, but he has improved. She wants me to dose him with Strongid @250lbs and again in 10 days again. I'll come bearing pictures later


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 25, 2016)

Update for you all





Magic is out with the other mini's currently. He hasn't made any 'friends' and they tend to rather chase him off than befriend him. Remi has taken up with him, but Magic only tolerates him so long.

The cough has almost completely dissipated. He has a "click" in his respiratory when he walks. Almost like clicking the roof of your mouth with your tongue (if that makes sense). I've done some reading on DDSP and wonder if that's a possibility. Got his dose of Strongid this afternoon as well.

One thing I've noticed is this boy has a BIG stride. Whether at a trot or a canter/gallop. He's going to be a nice little driver in time!

https://youtu.be/DLrHvpYP_fc






While this isn't Magic, here's the finished product of my costume for Coal.


----------



## chandab (Oct 25, 2016)

Squeaks said:


> The vet sent me the invoice with her notes. She pegged him a 5/9 on the body scale. I didn't think he was that bad, but he has improved. She wants me to dose him with Strongid @250lbs and again in 10 days again. I'll come bearing pictures later


5/9 is where you want him to be. 1 is emaciated, 5 is average, 9 is obese. So, 5 is just right; do your best to keep him right where he is; perhaps if he needs it work on conditioning (building muscle).


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 27, 2016)

That was my thought. I always preferred a leaner Mini as opposed to the stereotypical larger (and overweight). I'd like to feel ribs less, but we're headed in the right direction at least. I would argue as well that all he really needs is muscle.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2016)

He's looking good!


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't have much in the way of updates this morning, but I'm going to trailer him and the other two over to the place I board at to do some driving work





He's doing well and we're planning a re-evaluation on my mare and I'll see if the vet can peg the "clapping/flapping" in his throat/nostrils when he moves. He doesn't choke down so it doesn't quite fit DDSP, but I'm not sure what else it might be. He's unphased by said noise, which is always good





I just got back from a vacation we booked last year and got back to give him some scratches and a quick picture for you guys


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 7, 2016)

How about some quasi action shots from today(11/7)?...

He felt good. I have a feeling he isn't "meshing" with the herd too well as he antagonizes them a bit (aka cutting them off lol)











^ Cutest little trot...


----------



## Cayuse (Nov 8, 2016)

He looks good. How is his wind after he has a good run?

He is a very endearing little fella.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 8, 2016)

He's probably never lived anywhere where he had a chance to get into a good gallop!


----------



## Squeaks (Nov 13, 2016)

Cayuse said:


> He looks good. How is his wind after he has a good run?
> 
> He is a very endearing little fella.


Great! He's ready for more. No huffing or coughing.

Some from today. My folks introduced a new addition to the herd and everyone was quite excited.





















Here's Remi and his new 'heart throb' mare named Whiskey


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 13, 2016)

Aw, he's living the good life now!


----------



## Squeaks (Dec 8, 2016)

I did a small Christmas shoot with the mini's after everyone got their lovely locked treated to Manely and tail bags. Poor Magic's tail still isn't quite long enough for a tail bag just yet. However, he's grown quite a bit of mane!

I'm not entirely sure if I'm going to keep him at my folks place. My new job is where I board my horses. I'm hoping I can convince her to let me keep him there. He doesn't hang out with anyone and is often caught on the wrong end of a double barrel kick. Poor guy would feel like a leper if he were human.

However, he was third in line for pictures and the first to perk up at the sight of the camera.






My mom made an astute observation as the little guy tried to walk away from me with halter in tow. She made a suggestion that maybe he was "running" from the halter itself and not so much the person. With the hairs across his nose, I'm sure I wouldn't want a halter on my face either. He doesn't play a game of "catch me" he just walks until you control his body movement, huffs and "gives up."


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 9, 2016)

He is very photogenic! Hope you can find a spot for him so he doesn't have to live in a leper colony. Have you observed the herd to try and figure out what they reject about him? Maybe you could put him with one horse for a while so they could make a bond and he could fit into a herd more easily.


----------



## Squeaks (Dec 10, 2016)

He sure is, that teddy bear face





I'm not entirely sure what "triggers" them other than perhaps he doesn't move with enough energy when they tell him to "move away." He's not in a hurry when they get ugly with him and I think that may be a factor. The slower he moves the more aggressive they seem to be to him. He doesn't fight back. However, I did observe him being his version of ugly (nipping at his face with non-existent ears) to Remi for what appeared to be no reason other than perhaps an invasion of his personal space.

The plan is to separate him with Savannah or Remi once we get another run-in built so we can soak hay and offer beet pulp. Currently we have one run-in that was built for the big horses. So until we get a run-in for inclement weather we have to keep them together. Willow (formally known as Whiskey) is leaving for the boarding facility in the next week, which will help. She's the one who pinned him against the fence and tried to double-barrel him. Generally we don't have an issue integrating mares and geldings together with just an occasional spat... Magic just seems to torque everyone off with his "I'm not in a hurry" disposition.


----------



## Cayuse (Dec 10, 2016)

He really does look great. Very handsome in his holiday duds.

Some seem to just be the "low man". I have one that is very dominant around people but gets the stuffing knocked out of him if he is turned out with someone so he has to be out alone.

Have you been able to work with him in harness at all?


----------

